# Airtel Ringtones All-in-one !



## oval_man (Jan 26, 2008)

Recently came across this file which has all nice Airtel ringtones,Enjoy!

   h**p://rapidshare.com/files/86744680/Airtel_all.rar

(Don't forget to replace * with t )


----------



## ksundar (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks oval man,
All 14 ringtones are known to us.

But nice to have it in a single place.


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks man........


----------



## srikanth.9849671439 (Jan 27, 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garbage (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks !!!


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

thnx yaaarr..


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 27, 2008)

Gud work,,thnx!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing  .. 
BTW the kannada version is incorrectly named as telugu.


----------



## Ron (Jan 28, 2008)

thks


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 28, 2008)

I have posted this many months before...
And why to put * in place of http?

WEIRD!

Check before you post...!


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks dude


----------



## ksundar (Feb 11, 2008)

Is there any Tamil Airtel ringtone?

plz share!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Feb 13, 2008)

does any one have the mp3 ring tone of title song of the famous serial the sward of tipu sultan??


----------



## sandy08 (Apr 28, 2008)

oval_man said:


> Recently came across this file which has all nice Airtel ringtones,Enjoy!
> 
> h**p://rapidshare.com/files/86744680/Airtel_all.rar
> 
> (Don't forget to replace * with t )



 Thanks for sharing it with us. I also came across one website from where I can free download video ringtones. I use vringo.com to download video clips. There are lots of variations available from You Tube, TV, Film and bands. You can also upload your own videos and share it with your friends.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's the kannada version which is complete. There are 2 files. Choose the quality which suits you best  *www.filefactory.com/file/a03fd53/n/Airtel_Kannda_complete_zip

*ifile.it/drq8yj6

Enjoy!


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 27, 2009)

I have made a post in my blog with 17 Various Airtel Ringtones.
You can even preview them :
*www.techshashank.com/2008/11/14/all-airtel-ringtones/


----------



## dissel (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks @shashank_re,

A great collection...but all channels are mono....

@ phreak0ut 

kannada version sound is the best one as many as I collected. 

Still not shared though,this one 

*cid-4b263290c5d986db.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/.Public/@Airtel - 2008 New.mp3


----------

